# Why not MI?



## cstyle (Jul 17, 2006)

I've seen that other states provide their anglers with the opportunity to purchase a lifetime fishing license. Why does Michigan not offer the same opportunity? What are the reasonings behind some states saying yes and others saying no? I just thought I'd pose the question because I would be interested in purchasing a lifetime fishing license if the opportunity arises.


----------



## jeb (Nov 15, 2005)

I remember years ago Michigan did have this but it did not go over real good.  I had thought about it and was told at the time if you put that money in a bank and used it just for licenses u would just use the int on the account.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

I think they will eventually have to do it again. If Prop 1 passes. And the money stays in the DNR hands. Then they can ask for a lifetime licenses. Offer it for a few years and then Leverage the extra cash.


----------



## cstyle (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'm hoping Prop 1 passess for a number of reasons. It would be nice to see that offered again. So for those that possessed, at the time, a lifetime fishing license, were they told it was no longer valid or are they still currently honored? I know a few people that wouldn't mind purchasing a lifetime license and with the added upgrade for the all species, it would only be a plus. For those not wanting to do that, they'll still be able to purchase the annual license...it would just be nice to have that option. They can even result to seeing how well it's gone with other states.


----------



## otm (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes the lifetime licenses are still honored.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I have a lifetime fishing license. I did screw up when I was going to but never got around to buying a lifetime small game license. Now, I would be to old to benefit from purchasing a lifetime small game license (because of senior licenses) but would not be against the state offering it again. A lifetime fishing license would still be valid now in Michigan even if I moved to a different state.


----------



## cstyle (Jul 17, 2006)

Bring back lifetime licenses. I hope it does come back.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yeah, if it comes back that sure would be nice. i remember my grandfather having all the lifetime licenses...


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

That would be the best thing michigan could do, I have always been bad with remembering to get my license its not like I cant afford/lazy to get one or anything its just I forget when is fishin time theirs nothing but bass and pike in my head, its almost got me in trouble but the CO was cool and said to go and purchase one now so I did, but lifetime thats a dream.


----------



## cstyle (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I recall the time that walleye season opened up and I went out and was fishing. I was getting ready to put a walleye on the stringer when a CO asked me for my license. I proudly gave it to her and she said she needed the current year and not last year. I completely forgot to purchase one. I put the fish back in the lake and left to go get my license. It was cool that she let me go, but she did say if I would have had the fish on the stringer she would have ticketed me. I cannot wait to see the results. Hopefully those CO's that's on this site can see the importance of a lifetime license to those hunting and fishing and have already started writing up something to submit to the powers that be to get the ball rolling.


----------



## cstyle (Jul 17, 2006)

OK, it seems as though Prop 1 will pass by a landslide. If this means that there's a potential for bringing back lifetime fishing/hunting licenses, what needs to be done to get the ball rolling? Is this something that would require signature of those interested or something CO's could write up and bring to their supervisors? Would the state have to vote on the matter first (sorry still in a voting mode...vote on this vote on that)? I just would like to know how long it would take before it could be offered to the sportsmen and sportswomen.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If I remember correctly, the last time the legislature passed a law so I'd say you need to go to you State Senator or Representative. I really don't believe that Proposal 1 figures into the equation though.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

boehr said:


> If I remember correctly, the last time the legislature passed a law so I'd say you need to go to you State Senator or Representative. I really don't believe that Proposal 1 figures into the equation though.


My oonly thinking on Prop 1 and a life time license whould be the money. If the DNR sold a lifetime license to raise money and it went to teh general fund and not their fund. What would be the point.

Now that it has passed they can start doing a lifetime license and put the cash towards sound scientific managment of game.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

GWPguy said:


> My oonly thinking on Prop 1 and a life time license whould be the money. If the DNR sold a lifetime license to raise money and it went to teh general fund and not their fund. What would be the point.
> 
> Now that it has passed they can start doing a lifetime license and put the cash towards sound scientific managment of game.


Prior to the license money becoming a constitutional ammendement, Proposal 1, there was exisiting state law that did a pretty good job of protecting that money.

The issue, I'm sure that would be brought up in lifetime licenses, would be that yes it would be a chuck of money for the year the licenses were sold but then there would be no money coming in for the following years. Now granted, there are methods to avoid that but the question is, can anyone really see into the future of how much things will cost? I bet nobody driving a car in the early 70's thought gas would be as high a 3 bucks a gallon for example.

I memory serves, the lifetime licenses that were sold that one year, that basic money that people paid for the licenses can never be touched. Only the interest made from that money can be used. That is the type of thing that would have to be worked out.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for selling lifetime licenses with the right circumstances and restrictions in place. That would take time to work out.

I still truely believe that a percentage of sales tax should to go into the license fund. A number of states do that and don't seem to ever have a problem with funding. Maybe like 1%. That license tmoney is used for the natural resources of this state which everyone one enjoys and/or makes use of. It should not be just hunters and fishermen that buy licenses to pay that bill.


----------



## cstyle (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks like there's going to be a lot of homework involved with this. I'm going to find out who my state rep is and go to him/her with some information. Hopefully they'll be able to point me in the right direction for this. Maybe to the extent of holding the fee for 5 years and then changing the price. That way they can accommodate for the cost of things changing. I believe they revisit the price of all licenses, park entry, registrations and the such every 2-3 years, so maybe they can put that into the equation also. It might sound like much, but it's more of the "get on board quickly" routine, plus it will give future generations the chance to see what type of changes were made in Michigan today.


----------

